# Security Manager in Tomcat



## Tho82 (9. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Applikation, die ich mit dem Befehl:

```
java -Dctc.directory="C:/KSA-CTC/CTC" -Djava.security.manager -Djava.security.policy="C:/config/framework.policy" -jar myApp.jar
```

starten muss. Jetzt will ich diese Applikation umbauen, dass diese auf einem Tomcat läuft. Wie kann ich dort die Manager und Policy parameter setzen?

Dankeschön. Gruß Tho


----------



## byte (9. Feb 2009)

Du kannst die -D Parameter auch immer programmatisch setzen per _System.setProperty(key, value)_.


----------



## Tho82 (9. Feb 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst die -D Parameter auch immer programmatisch setzen per _System.setProperty(key, value)_.



Okay, vielen Dank, hat mich schonmal etwas weitergebracht..
Den Securitymanager setze ich ja mit dem Aufruf so:    -Djava.security.manager
Wie kann ich diesen aufruf denn in Java machen? Folgendermaßen funktioniert es jedenfalls leider nciht:


```
System.setSecurityManager(null)    und   System.setSecurityManager(new SecurityManager())
```

Beides funktioniert nicht. Ich muss einfach nur den aufruf:  -Djava.security.manager   quasi im Programmcode machen. Wie mache ich das?

Viele Grüße Tho


----------

